
Negative Glassdoor review resulted in a cease-and-desist and a 5 hour deposition - edward
https://twitter.com/mike_julian/status/1107100582127403008
======
writimov
A promising idea! Would love to see screenshots of the actual software being
used or have a trial version that is available.

